# Jbl in-out aqua water changer



## Halley (15 Apr 2017)

I bought one of these to help with water changes, however, it would not connect to my tap. I got a plumber to install a new tap and connection so that's it fits. However, it still does not have great suction, even though the connection fits snugly. Is it because the tap is higher than the aquarium? Any ideas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tadabis (15 Apr 2017)

Hi 

Just buy one of these  no problem with them at all...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=j...sch&q=tap+hose+connector&imgrc=xcjsTWO6HSBWHM:


----------



## Halley (15 Apr 2017)

I have a connection - the problem is that it does not siphon very strongly. I think it is because the tap is higher than the tank. Anyone any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imak (15 Apr 2017)

Well, you can't bend physics... If the tap is to high than you probably can't do anything. You could buy a powerhead and use the system you have only for filling the tank. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (15 Apr 2017)

Refraction bends physics a little so I thought I could but maybe not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imak (16 Apr 2017)

Isn't refraction "physics"?  

Is the drainage hole of the sink  bellow the target water level? If so, you could start the syphon and then attach the hose, with a hose clip and sucker, close to the drain. 
Not sure if I'm being clear enough... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (16 Apr 2017)

Yes you are right it is physics - so I could start the siphon but leave the end near the drain? I could just use a hose instead of a jbl in-out aqua


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (17 Apr 2017)

Or you can extend the short drainage piece so that it leads into a drain that's lower than your tank. After looking at the JBL water changer, I think its flaw is the relatively small diameter pipe which it comes with. It'll be fine if your drain is much lower than your tank but tough luck if the difference is insignificant or worse if you're higher.

Sometimes simpler can be better. I just connect an aquarium gravel cleaner to a 10 metre hose to the bathroom. Height difference between the two is only around 30 - 40cm but water flow is good enough for me to drain 100 litres in 15 - 20 minutes. Gives me enough time to do some cleaning.

I then refill by fitting that same hose to a powerhead in a bucket where I add dechlorinator and a bit of baking soda every few minutes.


----------

